# Spinning wheels



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2011)

I suggested to my grandsons young lady I might be able to make a spinning wheel.

I got this link off google and thought others might be interested in the links available (free plans)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showt ... p?t=104723

Anyone here got any input, ie making etc.?


----------



## bugbear (16 Aug 2011)

devonwoody":2l30cki7 said:


> I suggested to my grandsons young lady I might be able to make a spinning wheel.
> 
> I got this link off google and thought others might be interested in the links available (free plans)
> 
> ...



I think woodworker had a design "back in the day".

BugBear


----------



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2011)

bugbear":11lz93g2 said:


> devonwoody":11lz93g2 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggested to my grandsons young lady I might be able to make a spinning wheel.
> ...




Yeah I printed it out 20 years ago, and now I cannot find it.


----------



## Harbo (16 Aug 2011)

My Dad made one many years ago but my Mum never took it up.
Still in the loft somewhere?

Rod


----------



## bugbear (16 Aug 2011)

Popular Mechanics in America have done (free) plans;

Here's a quick and dirty google books search;

http://www.google.com/search?q="spinning+wheel"+make+|+build&num=20&hl=en&c2coff=1&safe=off&tbs=bkv:f&tbm=bks&source=lnt&sa=X&ei=_VdKTrreKY228QOss83kCQ&ved=0CBcQpwUoAg

BugBear


----------



## Spindle (18 Aug 2011)

Hi

I can thoroughly recommend a spinning wheel as a challenging and fulfilling spindle turning project, (I've made five different versions - total of eight wheels). David Bryant plans are very good, http://www.craftdesigns.co.uk/spinning1.html, and his book, 'Wheels and Looms', (now out of print unfortunately), is also excellent value as it contains plans for several wheels.
From memory there were plans for David's 'Scottish Wheel' published in one of the popular magazines a good while ago.
My latest wheel is a reproduction of one from a local Castle and is unusual in that it has a double flyer.

Give one a go.

Mick


----------



## bugbear (18 Aug 2011)

Spindle":17xsw143 said:


> David Bryant plans are very good, http://www.craftdesigns.co.uk/spinning1.html, and his book, 'Wheels and Looms', (now out of print unfortunately), is also excellent value as it contains plans for several wheels.



Not so sure about the value - it appears to be rather sought after and expensive :-(

BugBear


----------



## Spindle (18 Aug 2011)

Hi

Didn't realise this book was so sought after!! Got my copy at a boot sale for few pennies  

Mick


----------



## devonwoody (19 Aug 2011)

Many thanks for heads up on spinning wheel plans and designs. If things materialise I no doubt will be back asking for advice and help. The lady is on a univercity degree at the moment so she could be tied up and not proceed.


----------



## bugbear (19 Aug 2011)

Spindle":7kxij4ml said:


> Hi
> 
> Didn't realise this book was so sought after!! Got my copy at a boot sale for few pennies
> 
> Mick



On-line price from people who know what they're selling starts at fifty quid!

BugBear


----------



## devonwoody (19 Aug 2011)

bugbear":1lds1n9a said:


> Spindle":1lds1n9a said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...




I have seen those sort of prices on other specialist subjects, and still got the book I wanted from other outlets at a couple of quid.
Its on line speculators and I suspect they do not have the book in hand but know where to get one for a killing. (knick it from the local library and pay the fine.)


----------



## bugbear (5 Sep 2011)

devonwoody":3th8sxdf said:


> Its on line speculators and I suspect they do not have the book in hand but know where to get one for a killing. (knick it from the local library and pay the fine.)



I don't think so. This book is widely spoken of as being sought highly after on textile forums. You may be lucky and find one cheap, but I think the demand and rarity, and hence high price, are genuine.

Practical Woodworking did a wheel design, but it was just a Bryant reprint.

There was a spinning wheel design in Woodworker, in 1986. Back issues of that may be available.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (9 Sep 2011)

Perhaps the young lady should read this (or something like it) before you start cutting wood?

http://abbysyarns.com/2008/12/choosing- ... ning-wheel

BugBear


----------



## devonwoody (9 Sep 2011)

Thanks for that, I have posted on to my grandson , and he can forward it on to the young lady in question.


----------

